# Healthy Mind In Healthy Body...



## Caleb (Jul 3, 2013)

To write a good scrip. It is necessary that increase your imagery and creative powers. In writing professionals mind is most require then hands. Keep in mind that a health mind only live in a healthy body. Do exercise swimming, cycling and running to make it sure that your body have a healthy mind.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jul 3, 2013)

hmm... good advice.  Of course, I run only when chased!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jul 3, 2013)

hmm... I have a pretty unhealthy mind and I think it flavors my manuscripts with richness.  Granted, I write gray-scale characters, but I like that they're somewhat deranged.  I would agree though, that stress is the killer of manuscripts.  Writing while trying really hard to get things to work is often the worst time to get something good on the page.  When I feel myself doing that, I put it down, maybe for a couple days, and work on other things (non-writing things) nd then come back to it.  It's sometimes the fresh perspective that really gets your story back on track.


----------



## Weaver (Jul 3, 2013)

Caleb said:


> To write a good scrip. It is necessary that increase your imagery and creative powers. In writing professionals mind is most require then hands. Keep in mind that a health mind only live in a healthy body. Do exercise swimming, cycling and running to make it sure that your body have a healthy mind.



At risk of being banned from this site for saying so, I have to disagree with this statement to some degree.

I don't have a healthy body; I never have.  I'm as physically fit as I can be, given the circumstances, and I'm much more fit than many people I know who _aren't_ disabled, but to suggest that my mind cannot be healthy because my body doesn't work right... No.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jul 3, 2013)

Say rather "a happy mind in a happy body".


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 3, 2013)

Weaver said:


> At risk of being banned from this site for saying so, I have to disagree with this statement to some degree.



Why would you be banned for respectfully disagreeing with someone?


----------



## Weaver (Jul 3, 2013)

Black Dragon said:


> Why would you be banned for respectfully disagreeing with someone?



'Cause sometimes someone in power decides that 'disagreement is argument and argument is fighting and fighting gets you banned.'

Perhaps a better response to the original post would have been "Anybody ever hear of a guy named Stephen Hawking?"


----------

